# Breeding p. metallica!



## brucepanther (Feb 28, 2011)

Ok so what experience does anyone have with breeding these amazing T's? im seriously thinking of buying a few and obviously hoping for the best regarding breeding but i have heard there are certain tricks and methods for getting these guys to do the deed!
Obviously they are an expensive T and i want them mainly because they look amazing but i also want to make some money back and if i could breed and sell on that would be an added bonus.
So whats your thoughts guys?
cheers


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Try getting in contact with Dan.( Reptile Forums - View Profile: Danhalen )

He seems to know a hell of a lot when it comes to pokies and IIRC has attempted breeding these in the past.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Have they been successfully bred in the UK yet?


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

unfortunately Dan didnt succeed and gave up on his female in the end...i know because i have her here now


----------



## brucepanther (Feb 28, 2011)

thats a shame it seems they are difficult to breed, im thinking shall i just give it a go as you never know i could get lucky but like i say its a lot of money for the outlay.



[email protected] said:


> unfortunately Dan didnt succeed and gave up on his female in the end...i know because i have her here now


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

i've got 2 females mated up and 6 juves from 3" up growing on now....its all about the waiting game.

the most succesful breeders in Europe seem to be getting their better results due to keeping them communal.....dont know if i'm brave enough :lol2:


----------



## goliathmark (Nov 18, 2005)

my male is in at the moment fingers crossed


----------



## DJ Gee (Nov 25, 2007)

In my opinion all pokies do well together for breeding porpoises and with breeding you show me a spider that is easy to breed. 

The only limited advice I can give is use a pretty big enclosure (I'm using 19x9x9) with multiple hides and maybe a few plants. I may go a bit overboard with this next tip but google search the temperature and humidity ranges over the year in the location where the species live. If all that fails try jumping over to the American sites, they have within the last few years had a lot of success with breeding this species.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

I'd suggest as your first pokie breeding project you try something else. These are not easy, information on them is scarce and secretive and they have a tendency to fail at various points during the process. Ive known many people to achieve the first few stages only to fall at the last fence.


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

I'd definitely recommend reading up as much as you can off the American T sites as there is a lot of info on them. Replicating their natural enviroment and conditions seems to be the only way to achieve success it seems. I'd also say if you've not bred any pokies before then pick on the easier species to get some experience.


----------



## brucepanther (Feb 28, 2011)

i can see where your coming from, but like said T's are not always that easy to breed anyway, im more of a get as much information as i can get and then get stuck in! lol
And besides if successful the rewards from breeding this species would be a great personal achievement and wouldn't do my wallet any harm from the cost of buying in the first place.



Poxicator said:


> I'd suggest as your first pokie breeding project you try something else. These are not easy, information on them is scarce and secretive and they have a tendency to fail at various points during the process. Ive known many people to achieve the first few stages only to fall at the last fence.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I would definately ask some of the german guys for advice. I know a few of them start their breeding careers with these and are successful. Michael Scheller posts on here from time to time and is a very knowledgeable bloke


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

You wouldnt be the first or the last, but succeed or not you're likely to have an outlay verging on £500 first.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

selina20 said:


> I would definately ask some of the german guys for advice. I know a few of them start their breeding careers with these and are successful. Michael Scheller posts on here from time to time and is a very knowledgeable bloke


LOL, If I remember rightly Michael hasnt succeeded with these either.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> LOL, If I remember rightly Michael hasnt succeeded with these either.


It werent Michael it was the other guy next to him at SEAS. He had bred P.mets for his 1st breeding and done really well.


----------



## brucepanther (Feb 28, 2011)

i need to find this other bloke! :notworthy:


selina20 said:


> It werent Michael it was the other guy next to him at SEAS. He had bred P.mets for his 1st breeding and done really well.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

brucepanther said:


> i need to find this other bloke! :notworthy:


Think his name on here is pogo or something.

The problem i have with this species is people breed them just for the money. The hobby isnt about money its about learning from these incredible creatures.


----------



## goliathmark (Nov 18, 2005)

His name is Olaf he's on here as well look for the posts in the classifieds near the time seas was on and you'll find him


----------



## toro9186 (Aug 18, 2009)

Olaf Hopp. His email address is: [email protected]

Very nice bloke, I'm sure he'll point you in the right direction


----------



## brucepanther (Feb 28, 2011)

cool cheers mate! ill give him a buzz...


toro9186 said:


> Olaf Hopp. His email address is: [email protected]
> 
> Very nice bloke, I'm sure he'll point you in the right direction


----------



## brucepanther (Feb 28, 2011)

fair point selina but when a T cost you a few hundred quid making a bit of cash back off them is only fair! :lol2:
And to be fair the hobby is all about the money as if it wasn't none of us would have any T's in the first place, lol



selina20 said:


> Think his name on here is pogo or something.
> 
> The problem i have with this species is people breed them just for the money. The hobby isnt about money its about learning from these incredible creatures.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

brucepanther said:


> fair point selina but when a T cost you a few hundred quid making a bit of cash back off them is only fair! :lol2:
> And to be fair the hobby is all about the money as if it wasn't none of us would have any T's in the first place, lol


Ive never made any money at all. I tend to give them away lol.


----------



## brucepanther (Feb 28, 2011)

well you are one of the last true gems left selina! lol, any time you fancy giving any away let me know :flrt:


selina20 said:


> Ive never made any money at all. I tend to give them away lol.


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

> And to be fair the hobby is all about the money as if it wasn't none of us would have any T's in the first place, lol


What do you mean - is all about the money?


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

brucepanther said:


> well you are one of the last true gems left selina! lol, any time you fancy giving any away let me know :flrt:


Theres a lot of us that do this because we feel getting people into the less fashionable species is more important than a price tag. If i ever bred P.met or balfouris i would never ask the price tag some people do.


----------



## brucepanther (Feb 28, 2011)

T's are very popular and at the moment in the exotic pet trade even more so than in a long time, and a lot of people are making a hell of a lot of money from selling and trading. You think the TSS are selling T's cos its fun? nothing wrong with that as i like to buy T's! But T's and exotics are a hobby like any other and people who are into them will spend a hell of alot of money, i have easily spent over £200 in the last 2 weeks buying stuff! :lol2:


Blurboy said:


> What do you mean - is all about the money?


----------



## brucepanther (Feb 28, 2011)

yeh i know what mean i would love to be able to breed this species and not make it such a holy grail of T's that only some can afford, would be cool if everyone could have them!
I hate it when things are so massively valued with big price tags!



selina20 said:


> Theres a lot of us that do this because we feel getting people into the less fashionable species is more important than a price tag. If i ever bred P.met or balfouris i would never ask the price tag some people do.


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

I'm keeping spiders as a hobby - not for making money but it's each to his/her own and I understand completely. I listen to music through very expensive equipment, I ride very expensive mountain bikes but neither are done for making money - they are hobbies, just like keeping spiders. To me just because I put an outlay of a lot of money doesn't mean I must get it back. I buy what I consider is the best, to get enjoyment from and that's fine by me. Anyway I iwsh you luck with your breeding of the _metallica's _if it gets underway and I'll enjoy my _metallica _for the beautiful spider that she is :2thumb:


----------



## brucepanther (Feb 28, 2011)

cool man, like i say its not money im after just was really interested in breeding this species and wanted to know if anyone had any experience, im one of those people if you tell me something is hard to do, you can bet ill try and do it! lol
And i was meaning there is always someone who is gonna make money from us hobbyists.



Blurboy said:


> I'm keeping spiders as a hobby - not for making money but it's each to his/her own and I understand completely. I listen to music through very expensive equipment, I ride very expensive mountain bikes but neither are done for making money - they are hobbies, just like keeping spiders. To me just because I put an outlay of a lot of money doesn't mean I must get it back. I buy what I consider is the best, to get enjoyment from and that's fine by me. Anyway I iwsh you luck with your breeding of the _metallica's _if it gets underway and I'll enjoy my _metallica _for the beautiful spider that she is :2thumb:


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

Last years BTS Journal May issue had an article about breeding P metallica in it, it is a very good article. I had a good chat with Olaf at SEAS. He bred all the metallica slings he was selling, and was in the process of having another sack pulled that weekend. Basically he said he gave his metallica a basic set up with a hide, kept her at 90f, 50% ish humidity. When she webbed up he increased her humidity to 70% ish. The Germans must still be doing something we aren't.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

This is an interesting thread. I myself once over thought "yeah man lets breed tarantulas and make some money off something you enjoy"

Thing is though, once you go down that route your headed for trouble. I started buying loads of multiples of certain species I liked and thought were cool, I got up to around 50 tarantulas and had loads of breeding plans set up. Well once I had my pairs of breeders ready to go, you find it isnt as easy as you would like to think it is. You have to get timings, temperature, humidity and conditioning all correct. Even then, sometimes they will not even look at each other or even entertain the possibility of breeding. Then from time to time you will get a sac, even then the female may still eat it.

I found myself very disillusioned with it all, I love tarantulas but keeping 50 became too much of a chore when you have work too. I lost the enjoyment of it all, fair enough if you're planning on owning like 10 tarantulas with a pair of _P.metallica_ included. There's no way of saying if you'll even get them to pair up and after that you'll find yourself wanting more and more pairs to increase your chances. 

So anyway I started talking to a few successful breeders who had a different view on the whole breeding. They are fairly well known within the hobby or the forum that they use. Both of them sell everything they breed no matter what species for £1 a sling. That made me think a lot, it also made me realise that I was on the wrong path. By only wanting to breed the Gucci of tarantulas and make profit makes me presume you dont really get what the hobby is about. Why not breed your _P.metallica_ and sell them for £1 each? By doing that you will make them more available to people and therefore open up the possibilities of bringing their stock price down? The fact you mention "well I dont mind forking out some money if I can get some in return" screams of ignorance for the hobby IMO

Now I have like 20 tarantulas, its been nice to cut down again. In fact I appreciate the whole hobby again, a lot more than I ever did. I plan to try and breed a few species and think it would be fantastic to watch the whole process of them produce young. Although I'm not interested in making money, I'm interested just in tarantulas.


----------



## brucepanther (Feb 28, 2011)

have a look back through the thread i said i would love to breed these T's and give everyone a chance to own one and that i really dont agree with stupid prices for something someone has the monopoly on.

No ignorance for any hobby here, i enjoy observing and watching all my pets and at the same time there is no ignorance in making money from something either, unless all breeders are ignorant because they make money from breeding? :whistling2:
Like i said i am more interested in how to do something which others say is difficult so i am arrogant but certainly not ignorant.:2thumb:



mcluskyisms said:


> This is an interesting thread. I myself once over thought "yeah man lets breed tarantulas and make some money off something you enjoy"
> 
> Thing is though, once you go down that route your headed for trouble. I started buying loads of multiples of certain species I liked and thought were cool, I got up to around 50 tarantulas and had loads of breeding plans set up. Well once I had my pairs of breeders ready to go, you find it isnt as easy as you would like to think it is. You have to get timings, temperature, humidity and conditioning all correct. Even then, sometimes they will not even look at each other or even entertain the possibility of breeding. Then from time to time you will get a sac, even then the female may still eat it.
> 
> ...


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

brucepanther said:


> have a look back through the thread i said i would love to breed these T's and give everyone a chance to own one and that i really dont agree with stupid prices for something someone has the monopoly on.


I have read the thread since you started it and bit my tongue until now. I think you just want breed _P.metallica_ to make a quick buck. 



brucepanther said:


> No ignorance for any hobby here, i enjoy observing and watching all my pets and at the same time there is no ignorance in making money from something either, unless all breeders are ignorant because they make money from breeding? :whistling2:


I'm not saying it is ignorant to try and breed a species that has been so prolifically hard to breed. I just feel the attitude behind it is wrong.



brucepanther said:


> Like i said i am more interested in how to do something which others say is difficult so i am arrogant but certainly not ignorant.:2thumb:


There is nothing wrong with challenging yourself, although if you've never even paired tarantulas before then taking on the likes of _P.metallica_ and stating that you want to fill your wallet is ignorant IMO


----------



## toro9186 (Aug 18, 2009)

mcluskyisms said:


> Why not breed your _P.metallica_ and sell them for £1 each?


I do agree that prices are too high but by doing this it will only get people buying to sell on for a profit. Unless enough was bred so there was loads and loads available in the hobby but obviously this could take some time :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

Even if he is being ignorant, and manges to breed them, and sells them on to others, surely that's a good thing? 

I don't understand what is bad about trying to make money from something that is very rare, either way we're not going to loose out on anything? We only have the potential to gain... Or maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

toro9186 said:


> I do agree that prices are too high but by doing this it will only get people buying to sell on for a profit. Unless enough was bred so there was loads and loads available in the hobby but obviously this could take some time :lol2:


That's easily solved by not selling more than 3 to each buyer.



vivalabam said:


> Even if he is being ignorant, and manges to breed them, and sells them on to others, surely that's a good thing?
> 
> I don't understand what is bad about trying to make money from something that is very rare, either way we're not going to loose out on anything? We only have the potential to gain... Or maybe I'm missing something.


Its good that more become available yes, although to only want to do it for personal gain IMO is the wrong reason. The only reason these tarantulas are rarer than _Grammostola rosea_ in the hobby is due to price.


----------



## brucepanther (Feb 28, 2011)

where did you get the idea i have never bred tarantulas before? never pokies but i am far from a begginer in breeding T's, just would like to have a challenge.



mcluskyisms said:


> There is nothing wrong with challenging yourself, although if you've never even paired tarantulas before then taking on the likes of _P.metallica_ and stating that you want to fill your wallet is ignorant IMO


And this sums it up quite well if i or anyone else can get a rare species into more hobbyists collection then woo hoo, ill be gaining more satisfaction for stopping people charging massive prices on the species.:2thumb:



vivalabam said:


> Even if he is being ignorant, and manges to breed them, and sells them on to others, surely that's a good thing?
> 
> I don't understand what is bad about trying to make money from something that is very rare, either way we're not going to loose out on anything? We only have the potential to gain... Or maybe I'm missing something.


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't think metallica are that rare in the hobby. If you wanted one tonight and had the money and didn't mind it being posted in from Europe you can have one. There are some T's we take for granted that would be far harder to find and buy.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

brucepanther said:


> where did you get the idea i have never bred tarantulas before? never pokies but i am far from a begginer in breeding T's, just would like to have a challenge.


What species of tarantulas have you successfully bred?



brucepanther said:


> And this sums it up quite well if i or anyone else can get a rare species into more hobbyists collection then woo hoo, ill be gaining more satisfaction for stopping people charging massive prices on the species.:2thumb:


I'm all for making things available although people selling spiderlings for anything over £20 IMO is outrageous. How as a hobbyist can you justify it?


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> Its good that more become available yes, although to only want to do it for personal gain IMO is the wrong reason. The only reason these tarantulas are rarer than _Grammostola rosea_ in the hobby is due to price.


But why? I don't understand you reasoning. If he manages to breed them, even if it's to make himself a millionaire, we will have more P.Metallicas in the hobby, if he does it more than once and sells them for £30 a sling, everyone else will bring the prices down to compete, they will be more popular and then won't be as rare. Why does it matter if he is only doing it to make money... If he fails, he'll loose a lot, but he knows the risks, if it works he'll make a bit of dosh and we'll get more P.Metallicas.

So far breeding them for non money reasons hasn't done well from what this thread shows, and no one can tell me if they did breed P.Metallicas they wouldn't sell them for £50. At least he is being honest about it and not doing it for 'the joy of the hobby' then selling them at high prices.


----------



## toro9186 (Aug 18, 2009)

mcluskyisms said:


> That's easily solved by not selling more than 3 to each buyer.



True, but you'll still get people with the attitude buy 3 @£1 each, sell on for £50 a pop each and they've made £147. It's a catch 22. I think there is more people money orientated than there is people trying to do good for the hobby.


----------



## brucepanther (Feb 28, 2011)

And im not sure where mcluskyisms has got this persoal gain thing from? i mentioned getting what you paid for something back is never a bad thing but im far from hoping to become rich from breeding something that is reputed to be prolificly hard to do, just would like to have a go at a challenging species.
And this thread is for anyone with advice on how to breed so if it bothers you so much then by all means dont read it?
cheers


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

toro9186 said:


> True, but you'll still get people with the attitude buy 3 @£1 each, sell on for £50 a pop each and they've made £147. It's a catch 22. I think there is more people money orientated than there is people trying to do good for the hobby.


That is sad and it is also true.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

brucepanther said:


> And im not sure where mcluskyisms has got this persoal gain thing from? i mentioned getting what you paid for something back is never a bad thing but im far from hoping to become rich from breeding something that is reputed to be prolificly hard to do, just would like to have a go at a challenging species.
> And this thread is for anyone with advice on how to breed so if it bothers you so much then by all means dont read it?
> cheers


Dude, thing is. I'm just typing what other people are thinking.


----------



## brucepanther (Feb 28, 2011)

you seem to be the only one typing it Dude.
everyone else seems to agree there is nothing wrong with trying to get this species into more hobbyist collections for a fraction of the price, like viva said i would have to make something that is just simple economics, but if i was successful l i would be selling for a fraction of the price people sell them for now.
Im not into T's to be a millionaire that would be insane i enjoy collecting them and enjoy giving people that excitement that comes with getting a new T especially a nice species like this.



mcluskyisms said:


> Dude, thing is. I'm just typing what other people are thinking.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> Dude, thing is. I'm just typing what other people are thinking.


I don't think others are thinking this though... I think the general consensus is don't be in the hobby to make money, but he is already in the hobby, he already keeps and breeds Ts. He's not only come in to make money, as he has said many times, he wants something challenging and will try and sell them at a lower price if he is successful.


----------



## brucepanther (Feb 28, 2011)

And Dude im not getting into a pissing contest with you on here about who has bred what, it is below me and i don't need to.
Like i said the thread is simply about peoples knowledge and interest in breeding p. metalica.
simple


mcluskyisms said:


> What species of tarantulas have you successfully bred?


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

brucepanther said:


> you seem to be the only one typing it Dude.
> everyone else seems to agree there is nothing wrong with trying to get this species into more hobbyist collections for a fraction of the price, like viva said i would have to make something that is just simple economics, but if i was successful l i would be selling for a fraction of the price people sell them for now.
> Im not into T's to be a millionaire that would be insane i enjoy collecting them and enjoy giving people that excitement that comes with getting a new T especially a nice species like this.


Well if your intentions are good then fair play to you, the main thing that boiled my urine was the fact you said you wanted to fill your wallet off the back of it. I think that is understandable?

Well as it was mentioned earlier in the thread, I dont think anyone in the UK had had success with this species yet. Quite a few sacs and fat females but no spiderlings, so good luck.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> I don't think others are thinking this though... I think the general consensus is don't be in the hobby to make money, but he is already in the hobby, he already keeps and breeds Ts. He's not only come in to make money, as he has said many times, he wants something challenging and will try and sell them at a lower price if he is successful.


I thought you weren't a real blond?


----------



## brucepanther (Feb 28, 2011)

cheers man. :2thumb:


mcluskyisms said:


> Well if your intentions are good then fair play to you, the main thing that boiled my urine was the fact you said you wanted to fill your wallet off the back of it. I think that is understandable?
> 
> Well as it was mentioned earlier in the thread, I dont think anyone in the UK had had success with this species yet. Quite a few sacs and fat females but no spiderlings, so good luck.


----------



## Biffy (May 23, 2010)

I think that somebody has to take the cherry of this sp in the uk soon, quite often its the person that just gives them a go:gasp: i wish everybody good luck i would love to try myself soon. And as above wouldent dream of asking as much for the slings......... i would say to have a go breeding say p.regalis or alike before trying the metallicas :no1:


----------



## brucepanther (Feb 28, 2011)

yeh i think your probably right Biffy, i just love a challenge, lol.
call it blind stupidity or maybe confidence but would just love to get these out there.
I think a large part of it just some people don't have the initial money to get started and give it a go as its an expensive endeavor, but im a bit of a risk taker :lol2:


Biffy said:


> I think that somebody has to take the cherry of this sp in the uk soon, quite often its the person that just gives them a go:gasp: i wish everybody good luck i would love to try myself soon. And as above wouldent dream of asking as much for the slings......... i would say to have a go breeding say p.regalis or alike before trying the metallicas :no1:


----------



## Biffy (May 23, 2010)

brucepanther said:


> yeh i think your probably right Biffy, i just love a challenge, lol.
> call it blind stupidity or maybe confidence but would just love to get these out there.
> I think a large part of it just some people don't have the initial money to get started and give it a go as its an expensive endeavor, but im a bit of a risk taker :lol2:


the males do seem far and few between(can never remember if its few and far or far and few lol) but if you have the money its worth a shot!!!!.......it could be you!!!!:lol2:


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

Poxicator said:


> I'd suggest as your first pokie breeding project you try something else. These are not easy, information on them is scarce and secretive and they have a tendency to fail at various points during the process. Ive known many people to achieve the first few stages only to fall at the last fence.


 secretive being the operative word there. people who breed them dont want others to discover the ropes and affect their trade (fair enough, a mechanic wont send you away with advice on how to repair your own car) i do a heck of a lot of studying this sp and it seems every piece of information i find just totally contradicts the other, the drying out seasons, the monsoon seasons, stimulating laying season etc. the most plausible pieces of info i have found is, heavy watering and feeding, intro and cohab, dry out (water dish only) for approx 3 months or until heavily gravid and refusing food, when she stays webbed in her hide start the soakings again to replicate laying season. iv had 1.1 cohab for over a month now drying out but im not getting any hopes up for a sac first couple of times. if i manage it, im one that will tell you step by step how the magic happened :no1:


----------



## brucepanther (Feb 28, 2011)

im relying on you now brother! :lol2:


dragon's den said:


> secretive being the operative word there. people who breed them dont want others to discover the ropes and affect their trade (fair enough, a mechanic wont send you away with advice on how to repair your own car) i do a heck of a lot of studying this sp and it seems every piece of information i find just totally contradicts the other, the drying out seasons, the monsoon seasons, stimulating laying season etc. the most plausible pieces of info i have found is, heavy watering and feeding, intro and cohab, dry out (water dish only) for approx 3 months or until heavily gravid and refusing food, when she stays webbed in her hide start the soakings again to replicate laying season. iv had 1.1 cohab for over a month now drying out but im not getting any hopes up for a sac first couple of times. if i manage it, im one that will tell you step by step how the magic happened :no1:


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

i will put a pic up shortly of their first dinner together :lol2: they eat next to each other sometimes and the mm has made about 4 sperm webs in there.


----------



## brucepanther (Feb 28, 2011)

sounds all good mate! ill be very interested on how this works out for you. maybe we can be the T revolutionist's and get metalica's out there! :lol2:


dragon's den said:


> i will put a pic up shortly of their first dinner together :lol2: they eat next to each other sometimes and the mm has made about 4 sperm webs in there.


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

heres hoping! :2thumb: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...670735-metallica-dinner-time.html#post8020790theres the pics :2thumb:


----------



## brucepanther (Feb 28, 2011)

she is beautiful mate i really hope you are successful as if you are ill be following suit. lol



dragon's den said:


> heres hoping! :2thumb: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...670735-metallica-dinner-time.html#post8020790theres the pics :2thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

Ive been trying to find a male one for months


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

thanks i hope so too. we got them from hamm, the mm was 90 euro and the female was 200 euro. we got a future pair at 3rd 1.1 late in the year they should be ready to go, i will pair the other little male with the female i am cohabbing also, when he matures. i strongly suggest going to hamm for the metallicas, who knows what else you may come home with :whistling2:we got a breeding pair of bara (lowland) too and hoping for her to drop a sac, but its experience gained still if she doesnt. we got a huuuge striata for our mm but he always runs a mile when we intro him as he is about half the size of her :lol2: what t's have you bred before? we have a genic with a plum for a bum and im going to pair the chordatus' tomorrow :whip:


----------



## brucepanther (Feb 28, 2011)

i think i might have seen one while i was looking on someones sales list but it was not cheap at all! lol



Jaggers said:


> Ive been trying to find a male one for months


----------



## brucepanther (Feb 28, 2011)

not done any breeding in a while but since i started building up my collection again and obviously wanna try some harder sp, i used to breed some Grammostola & Brachypelma species but ended up being more trouble than it was worth and that's why i originally stopped collecting for a while but just wanna breed one or two sp now, but only something which will really prove a challenge and be worth it!



dragon's den said:


> thanks i hope so too. we got them from hamm, the mm was 90 euro and the female was 200 euro. we got a future pair at 3rd 1.1 late in the year they should be ready to go, i will pair the other little male with the female i am cohabbing also, when he matures. i strongly suggest going to hamm for the metallicas, who knows what else you may come home with :whistling2:we got a breeding pair of bara (lowland) too and hoping for her to drop a sac, but its experience gained still if she doesnt. we got a huuuge striata for our mm but he always runs a mile when we intro him as he is about half the size of her :lol2: what t's have you bred before? we have a genic with a plum for a bum and im going to pair the chordatus' tomorrow :whip:


----------



## dragon's den (Oct 6, 2010)

me too, i can imagine that if you dont give grammostola away free, or at least something like 50p a sling and £1 a juvie, theyr'e going to be lodgers at your house for the forseeable. :lol2:


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2011)

brucepanther said:


> i think i might have seen one while i was looking on someones sales list but it was not cheap at all! lol


 
If you come across it again would you let me know please?

if I went to the hamm show I would prob come back with a croc lol


----------



## billsy (Nov 29, 2008)

The link in my sig is Dan's site, (Danhalen) and he has a detailed report of his attempts with Carwash (his old and Steve's new P.met) defo worth a look if your interested in doing it.

Dan is one of the few that shared any information he had just so that others could attempt to breed these and get more of them into the hobby and hopefully bring down the price of them.

: victory:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

goliathmark said:


> my male is in at the moment fingers crossed


I feel like an expectant uncle!


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

brucepanther said:


> Ok so what experience does anyone have with breeding these amazing T's? im seriously thinking of buying a few and obviously hoping for the best regarding breeding but i have heard there are certain tricks and methods for getting these guys to do the deed!
> Obviously they are an expensive T and i want them mainly because they look amazing but i also want to make some money back and if i could breed and sell on that would be an added bonus.
> So whats your thoughts guys?
> cheers



Hi dude. Wouldnt worry about the nae sayers! :lol2: Regardless of the subject matter, an item of high value is expensive for a reason. Simple Economics. The whole 'Ohhhh high price tags arnt good for the hobby' thing is a load of rubbish. The hobby is doing very well. The problem is that, as usual, far too many people expect something for nothing. P. Met, M. Balfouri etc are very difficult to breed. So why should you invest good time & money then sell the end result for anything less than the going rate?in any breeding situation of ANY animal? Makes no sense, unless of coarse youre in the fortunate position of being minted & money is no big deal to you. Should we all msg Martin Goss or Lee at TSS and ask them to sell every single T they have for £2? Or go on the reptile classifieds & have a go at the albino python breeders for not selling the babies for a fiver each 'for the benefit of the hobby'. Nonsense. If people want an expensive pet then they should quit complaining and save up for it rather than trying to make breeders feel guilty for selling the animals for the same rate as everybody else. Rant over :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Nick Masson said:


> Hi dude. Wouldnt worry about the nae sayers! :lol2:


No one is being a "Nae sayer" I was just questioning the morals behind "wanting to fill your wallet" As I mentioned, Good luck.



Nick Masson said:


> Regardless of the subject matter, an item of high value is expensive for a reason. Simple Economics. The whole 'Ohhhh high price tags arnt good for the hobby' thing is a load of rubbish.


It isnt good for the hobby? Why should you charge £50+ for a spiderling its cost you nothing to produce? Fair enough you have to cover the costs of buying the adults to pair but that's like 10 slings tops.



Nick Masson said:


> The hobby is doing very well. The problem is that, as usual, far too many people expect something for nothing. P. Met, M. Balfouri etc are very difficult to breed. So why should you invest good time & money then sell the end result for anything less than the going rate?in any breeding situation of ANY animal? Makes no sense, unless of coarse youre in the fortunate position of being minted & money is no big deal to you.


There are two kinds of people who own such spiders, the ones who are interested in the species as a hobbyist. Then the others who like the fact they have a high price tag spider and want to make money off them. And FYI there are many species of tarantula that are difficult to breed, species such as _B.smithi_ and many different Chilean sp. They dont sell for £50+ each a sling? 



Nick Masson said:


> Should we all msg Martin Goss or Lee at TSS and ask them to sell every single T they have for £2?


Lee & Martin run business', they have overheads to cover. They dont breed _P.metallica _&_ M.balfouri _themselves they have to buy them. Because they have to buy such stock in they of course will need to make a profit. If you buy a tarantula for £250 you aren't going to sell it for £200 are you? If you actually create the spiderlings yourself IMO its bad form to get greedy and sell them for anything over £20 each.


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> No one is being a "Nae sayer" I was just questioning the morals behind "wanting to fill your wallet" As I mentioned, Good luck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats not living in the real world unfortunately. Like i said, simple economics, and it has nothing to do with greed. It'd be great if we could all afford tons of the most expensive T's, and loads of rare reptiles aswell. But why assume you should get them for very little?or anything else of value for that matter? Do you also think that the breeders on the reptile classifieds should be selling their off spring for mere pennies? Ive loved T's for as long as i can remember & believe they are one of the best animals on the planet, so my love for them cannot be questioned. However, im away to try breeding my Balfouri female in a few weeks & if successful (although probably not lol) i'll be selling any slings i have for the going rate at that time. Does that really mean i deserve to be labelled as the kind of T owner who is only interested in T's for the profits? Why should businesses only be aloud to make a profit without ridicule? Im only making 15k per year at my current job & thats before deductions, so i'd probably be quite offended if anyone labelled me as greedy. I really dont think thats fair?


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm just stating my opinion on the matter. If I have any success breeding tarantulas in the future anything I breed will be £1 each no matter of species.
People can agree or disagree although this is just my opinion.


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

Cool & all the best with your breeding pairs in the future


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

mcluskyisms said:


> I'm just stating my opinion on the matter. If I have any success breeding tarantulas in the future anything I breed will be £1 each no matter of species.
> People can agree or disagree although this is just my opinion.


Agree with this completely.


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

.......................£30 p&p.


Tee hee!


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Nick Masson said:


> Im only making 15k per year at my current job & thats before deductions, so i'd probably be quite offended if anyone labelled me as greedy. I really dont think thats fair?


But if the place down the road offered you 50K for doing exactly the same job, what would you do :lol2:

It's easy to take the moral high ground when you aren't the ones in possession of the desirable and potentially expensive spiderlings. I've only seen one person offering all slings at £1 each and that is Craig McInnes on AP. While I applaud his sentiments and generosity, it would annoy the hell out of me to sell (say) metallica slings for a quid and then see them almost immediately sold on for £75. If that happened I would never deal with that person again as I don't like being taken advantage of. I'd rather give some slings as gifts to friends - people who have helped me in the hobby and given me free or cheap stuff - and sell the rest at or near the going rate.

Basically you can try and sell stuff for what you like, it's up to the buyer to choose whether they think it's worth it. The royal morph market hasn't slumped because all the royal breeders have been overcome by an attack of generosity or conscience. The prices have dropped because there's loads of people breeding them and consequently buyers are able to walk away if the price is more than they want to pay.


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> But if the place down the road offered you 50K for doing exactly the same job, what would you do :lol2:
> 
> It's easy to take the moral high ground when you aren't the ones in possession of the desirable and potentially expensive spiderlings. I've only seen one person offering all slings at £1 each and that is Craig McInnes on AP. While I applaud his sentiments and generosity, it would annoy the hell out of me to sell (say) metallica slings for a quid and then see them almost immediately sold on for £75. If that happened I would never deal with that person again as I don't like being taken advantage of. I'd rather give some slings as gifts to friends - people who have helped me in the hobby and given me free or cheap stuff - and sell the rest at or near the going rate.
> 
> Basically you can try and sell stuff for what you like, it's up to the buyer to choose whether they think it's worth it. The royal morph market hasn't slumped because all the royal breeders have been overcome by an attack of generosity or conscience. The prices have dropped because there's loads of people breeding them and consequently buyers are able to walk away if the price is more than they want to pay.


Ohhh yeah of coarse, great point dude. Selling slings dirt cheap will only encourage dishonest people to buy them but then sell almost immediately at the full price. Not so much helping the hobby but helping people make a fool out of you. Again, economics: victory:


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

Using the term 'dude' loosely of coarse, Lisa, is it?


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Nick Masson said:


> Using the term 'dude' loosely of coarse, Lisa, is it?


it is Lisa but I don't mind being a dude, dude :2thumb:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> I'm just stating my opinion on the matter. If I have any success breeding tarantulas in the future anything I breed will be £1 each no matter of species.
> People can agree or disagree although this is just my opinion.


I'll hold you to that. : victory:

But what about people that buy spiderlings, then when they grow up sell them, are they bad for the hobby as well? Or selling juvies for a higher price than slings, is that bad? Trying to get a sense of where you're coming from, if no one is supposed to be making money surely everything should be free other than if we're buying from the online shops?


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Nick Masson said:


> Ohhh yeah of coarse, great point dude. Selling slings dirt cheap will only encourage dishonest people to buy them but then sell almost immediately at the full price. Not so much helping the hobby but helping people make a fool out of you. Again, economics: victory:


That's the reason why I wouldn't even bother making a sales thread for slings which I had bred. They would be offered via PM to people who I believe would try and breed then. 

Ahem, dude.


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> it is Lisa but I don't mind being a dude, dude :2thumb:



Hahahahaha. Sound :no1:


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

Lucky Eddie said:


> .......................£30 p&p.
> 
> 
> Tee hee!


:lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> But what about people that buy spiderlings, then when they grow up sell them, are they bad for the hobby as well? Or selling juvies for a higher price than slings, is that bad? Trying to get a sense of where you're coming from, if no one is supposed to be making money surely everything should be free other than if we're buying from the online shops?


I'm not saying its wrong to make money, technically even selling slings for £1 a shot is making money. And as for buying slings and then growing them on and selling them for more etc. I dont see a problem in that as long as you dont extract the waters on pricing. The point I'm trying to make, is how can you justify selling slings which you have bred yourself for over £20 a go when they haven't cost you anything.


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> That's the reason why I wouldn't even bother making a sales thread for slings which I had bred. They would be offered via PM to people who I believe would try and breed then.
> 
> Ahem, dude.


:2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb: Erm....its [email protected] just incase you were wondering :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> I'm not saying its wrong to make money, technically even selling slings for £1 a shot is making money. And as for buying slings and then growing them on and selling them for more etc. I dont see a problem in that as long as you dont extract the waters on pricing. The point I'm trying to make, is how can you justify selling slings which you have bred yourself for over £20 a go when they haven't cost you anything.


Why don't you ask the German people that do it? They seem to be the ones breeding them and setting the high price. If the actual main breeders lowered their price, then others would have to as well... If buying from them was £20, then others couldn't justify selling them at £50+ (well they could, but they wouldn't get much business)

Edit: That's my take on it anyway from what has been said in the thread, I'm not claiming to be an expert on P.Metallicas, I have never looked into buying one.


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> I'm not saying its wrong to make money, technically even selling slings for £1 a shot is making money. And as for buying slings and then growing them on and selling them for more etc. I dont see a problem in that as long as you dont extract the waters on pricing. The point I'm trying to make, is how can you justify selling slings which you have bred yourself for over £20 a go when they haven't cost you anything.



Surely its easily justified if youre only selling them for roughly the going rate? Selling them for much more than that would be pure greed.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

vivalabam said:


> Why don't you ask the German people that do it? They seem to be the ones breeding them and setting the high price. If the actual main breeders lowered their price, then others would have to as well... If buying from them was £20, then others couldn't justify selling them at £50+ (well they could, but they wouldn't get much business)
> 
> Edit: That's my take on it anyway from what has been said in the thread, I'm not claiming to be an expert on P.Metallicas, I have never looked into buying one.


Ask the German people to do it? Haha.

I'm not asking _anyone_ to do it, I am stating my personal opinion on a matter. Key words being _personal opinion_. Just because I have this opinion doesn't mean it should be a rule or standard practice, it means that it would make sense to me personally.

I think that the amounts of cuts in the public sector in this country is disgusting also, that is another example of _personal opinion_, do you recommend I call David Cameron & George Osborne to let them know of my displeasure?


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Prices are prices.

People will buy what they want, when they want, and mostly, regardless of price.

No-one would drastically drop the prices of any sought after slings as what's the point?

Breeders are in it for the money, it's their job. It costs them time, and money and people are willing to pay what they ask for the slings, hence the price tag that goes with them


----------



## brucepanther (Feb 28, 2011)

I really am surprised this line of thinking that you should put time effort and money into trying to breed this species and then sell for £1.00 you think is still a good idea, its ridiculous. why would anyone provide a service and undercut themselves? would you expect a mechanic to fix your car for a £1 even if they didn't have to provide any parts and it takes them a couple of hours to fix do you find it unfair for them to charge you the going rate?
Get real man! people have got to make something, especially when it is bloody hard to do, and you cant do it yourself.
If i was to be successful i would not charge £80 a sling but you can bet your bottom dollar it would not be a £1 either.
Plus i think in reality if you did manage to breed anything worth anything your moral high ground would take a backseat, and you would be making more than a £1 a sling, :lol2:



mcluskyisms said:


> I'm not saying its wrong to make money, technically even selling slings for £1 a shot is making money. And as for buying slings and then growing them on and selling them for more etc. I dont see a problem in that as long as you dont extract the waters on pricing. The point I'm trying to make, is how can you justify selling slings which you have bred yourself for over £20 a go when they haven't cost you anything.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

this has turned into the same old circus with different clowns

but the point is not about the price.

the trick to being CONSISTENTLY successful with metallica seems to be multiple females kept communally and cohabiting the male with them....but even then it's not 100% and the norm is for one sac not one each.

there have been a few germans and french that have had an odd sac produced from a standard 1:1 but that has been blind luck and the same people havent repeated the process.
the people who have been consistently successful are a couple of polish guys and a couple of romanians....and thats been from the communal females method with minimal disturbance...in fact almost neglect.

as far as price is concerned....well lets roll the clock back a few years....when B.smithi entered into the hobby, it too was a £300 spider....but breeding isnt that hard once you remember to brumate the females and the numbers of offspring are huge....1000-1500 as opposed to 100ish

saying that smithi is hard isnt true and its like comparing apples to bananas....just that the people who have been largely successful with the species in the UK no longer work with them....but European listings are still chockablock with them....€1-€2 each....why? because thousands are produced each year and available for sale....as opposed to a few hundred metallica

this is obvious right now seeing as there a quite a few spiderlings available (which no matter how clever you are wont all survive) but very few large juveniles/sub adults...this is now having an effect upon the prices, which are increasing for the larger sizes on a month basis.....3-4" subs fetching €250-€300 and adults hitting €400-€500....and dont expect things to get any better until the mortality of the most recent slings is known

remember, compared to the rest of Europe (which work as one as far as Ts are concerned) the UK market is very small and will never drive the market


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

If your aim is to have a UK first with P. met you maybe dissapointed as there has been at least one if not two UK breedings (true C/B not W/C that dropped sac's) but afaik there have not been any recent ones.


----------



## vivalabam (Aug 8, 2010)

mcluskyisms said:


> Ask the German people to do it? Haha.
> 
> I'm not asking _anyone_ to do it, I am stating my personal opinion on a matter. Key words being _personal opinion_. Just because I have this opinion doesn't mean it should be a rule or standard practice, it means that it would make sense to me personally.
> 
> I think that the amounts of cuts in the public sector in this country is disgusting also, that is another example of _personal opinion_, do you recommend I call David Cameron & George Osborne to let them know of my displeasure?


Lol! Silly, no you were saying how do you justify charging that much, I said why not ask the people that do charge that much WHY they do it, I never said ask then to reduce their prices .


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Can I just throw this link to the OP.

It might be worth a read 

Arachnoculture E-Zine :: Issue 2 :: Exotic Fauna


----------



## brucepanther (Feb 28, 2011)

really interesting article! whats really annoying is he makes it sound really easy! lol
but like he says he was very lucky but i guess that's all part of the breeding game.



snowgoose said:


> Can I just throw this link to the OP.
> 
> It might be worth a read
> 
> Arachnoculture E-Zine :: Issue 2 :: Exotic Fauna


----------



## spidersteve (Jan 25, 2010)

Theres plenty of rare spiders that could be bred into the hobby, I'd be far more interested in P smithi than metallica anyday. Morons will pay £80 for a sling, realise its male, then try to sell it as unsexed to recoup lost funds. Or just for the chance to say "I have a P metallica" Its that kind of mentality that helps to keep the price up. There are loads of blue spiders out there, probably many more to be discovered. So why all the fuss over this one? Yes its blue. yes its rare (not in europe) £60/70 a pop for a sling. To be honest they arent even that nice looking, not until its been photoshopped anyway. If idiots keep paying it, then theyll keep charging it. Best of luck if you try breeding them, I wouldnt even sell any slings if I bred them...grow the lot on and start a colony. I'd sell the ones I didnt want which wouldnt be many and concentrate on that species entirely. Wouldnt even think about the money, not important to me. If I was solely thinking of money and selling them then I would feel like I had missed the point somewhere.


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

spidersteve said:


> Theres plenty of rare spiders that could be bred into the hobby, I'd be far more interested in P smithi than metallica anyday. Morons will pay £80 for a sling, realise its male, then try to sell it as unsexed to recoup lost funds. Or just for the chance to say "I have a P metallica" Its that kind of mentality that helps to keep the price up. There are loads of blue spiders out there, probably many more to be discovered. So why all the fuss over this one? Yes its blue. yes its rare (not in europe) £60/70 a pop for a sling. To be honest they arent even that nice looking, not until its been photoshopped anyway. If idiots keep paying it, then theyll keep charging it. Best of luck if you try breeding them, I wouldnt even sell any slings if I bred them...grow the lot on and start a colony. I'd sell the ones I didnt want which wouldnt be many and concentrate on that species entirely. Wouldnt even think about the money, not important to me. If I was solely thinking of money and selling them then I would feel like I had missed the point somewhere.


Well done!.... I couldn't of said it better myself.
-P


----------



## OGRE1987 (Nov 24, 2010)

*!!!!!*



spidersteve said:


> Theres plenty of rare spiders that could be bred into the hobby, I'd be far more interested in P smithi than metallica anyday. Morons will pay £80 for a sling, realise its male, then try to sell it as unsexed to recoup lost funds. Or just for the chance to say "I have a P metallica" Its that kind of mentality that helps to keep the price up. There are loads of blue spiders out there, probably many more to be discovered. So why all the fuss over this one? Yes its blue. yes its rare (not in europe) £60/70 a pop for a sling. To be honest they arent even that nice looking, not until its been photoshopped anyway. If idiots keep paying it, then theyll keep charging it. Best of luck if you try breeding them, I wouldnt even sell any slings if I bred them...grow the lot on and start a colony. I'd sell the ones I didnt want which wouldnt be many and concentrate on that species entirely. Wouldnt even think about the money, not important to me. If I was solely thinking of money and selling them then I would feel like I had missed the point somewhere.


I agree with some of your comments and dont with others!!!!P.Smithi are just as badly priced if not worse!!!There are a few true bloodlines of P.Smithi left floating around,..but a majority of the so called true P.Smithi,s are mostly hybrids!!!!!I,d rather buy a pricey P.Metallica anyday over a pricey P.Smithi!!!!!For the simple reason P.Metallica are easiser to indentify,..and are unique in appearance makeing the chance of mixing it up with another Poecilotheria sp much more unlikely than the Smithi!!!!!


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

Did i miss something? P. Metallica arnt that good looking in the flesh? Hahahahaha what kind of ill/malnourished Metallicas have you been looking at? Theyre beautiful! And as with most pokies, so are their markings. But each to their own i guess


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Nick Masson said:


> Did i miss something? P. Metallica arnt that good looking in the flesh? Hahahahaha what kind of ill/malnourished Metallicas have you been looking at? Theyre beautiful! And as with most pokies, so are their markings. But each to their own i guess


 
I have to say Nick each to their own and all that, but personally i'm really not into the whole 'blue spider' craze that's around at the moment.... I think there's far better looking spiders around that need representation.

Just my personal preference that's all.
-P


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

Paul c 1 said:


> I have to say Nick each to their own and all that, but personally i'm really not into the whole 'blue spider' craze that's around at the moment.... I think there's far better looking spiders around that need representation.
> 
> Just my personal preference that's all.
> -P



Of coarse, i agree with ya on most things. Personally, i really like P. Metallica but i agree that its over hyped. On top of that, the people that go on & on & on about it get really annoying, however that doesnt mean P. Metallica isnt beautiful. When we develope a dislike for a group of people because of their irritating OTT views on something its easy to let that influence our views on the subject matter itself. But keeping everything in context, a bright blue Pokie with almost neon yellow leg bands & typical Pokie markings is a pretty special animal. But yeah, lots & lots of great T's out there being over looked because of the over hyped species, which is a shame (Doesnt anyone LOVE P. Miranda anymore!?  ) And there will no doubt be plenty more to come in the future. Should be pretty interesting to see how it all pans out


----------



## spidersteve (Jan 25, 2010)

OGRE1987 said:


> I agree with some of your comments and dont with others!!!!P.Smithi are just as badly priced if not worse!!!There are a few true bloodlines of P.Smithi left floating around,..but a majority of the so called true P.Smithi,s are mostly hybrids!!!!!I,d rather buy a pricey P.Metallica anyday over a pricey P.Smithi!!!!!For the simple reason P.Metallica are easiser to indentify,..and are unique in appearance makeing the chance of mixing it up with another Poecilotheria sp much more unlikely than the Smithi!!!!!


My comments are my own personal opinion, I dont like P metallica and it can't be put in any clearer form of english than that. I would like a P smithi, yet still I would'nt pay daft prices. I am patient and I always get what I want. Is it bad then that I don't feel the need to follow the trend? As I've already said, Its a blue spider that is quite rare here in uk...big whoop! I wouldnt be fool enough to pay for any pricey spider. How many metallicas are bought because of genuine love for the animal or just the fact that you've got one? Or the fact that folk think they can make a quick buck by breeding them...Really? Come on....Am I the only one here awake today? I'm not knocking anyone who wants to try but its their motivation to do so which is questionable. Subfusca has nicer markings, P metallica is the bet lynch of spiders in my opinion.


----------



## spidersteve (Jan 25, 2010)

Paul c 1 said:


> I have to say Nick each to their own and all that, but personally i'm really not into the whole 'blue spider' craze that's around at the moment.... I think there's far better looking spiders around that need representation.
> 
> Just my personal preference that's all.
> -P


I agree Paul :2thumb:


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

spidersteve said:


> My comments are my own personal opinion, I dont like P metallica and it can't be put in any clearer form of english than that. I would like a P smithi, yet still I would'nt pay daft prices. I am patient and I always get what I want. Is it bad then that I don't feel the need to follow the trend? As I've already said, Its a blue spider that is quite rare here in uk...big whoop! I wouldnt be fool enough to pay for any pricey spider. How many metallicas are bought because of genuine love for the animal or just the fact that you've got one? Or the fact that folk think they can make a quick buck by breeding them...Really? Come on....Am I the only one here awake today? I'm not knocking anyone who wants to try but its their motivation to do so which is questionable. Subfusca has nicer markings, P metallica is the bet lynch of spiders in my opinion.



Hahahahahahaha we'll just leave it at that :roll2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

spidersteve said:


> P metallica is the bet lynch of spiders in my opinion.


best invert section quote of the week :2thumb:


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

I wouldnt really classify it as a 'craze' seeing as how they have been around for some years now.
some people have a prefence for 'red', some 'black' and, yes, some 'blue'....blue 'craze', as you so missguidedly put it, has been around since the introduction of H.lividum into the hobby quite some years ago now.
It's no different to those that prefer new world over old...or whose collections consist of mainly Brachys or Pokies

For someone to have a preference towards something doesn't deserve pulling down for it.

Yes, i have P.metallica in my collection....but they have no more significance to me than my African sp....in fact less in certain cases (and no i dont mean balfouri before you jump to conclusions)

The OP asked for help on a certain species....not personal opinions of how 'desirable' it is
:2thumb:


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I wouldnt really classify it as a 'craze' seeing as how they have been around for some years now.
> some people have a prefence for 'red', some 'black' and, yes, some 'blue'....blue 'craze', as you so missguidedly put it, has been around since the introduction of H.lividum into the hobby quite some years ago now.
> It's no different to those that prefer new world over old...or whose collections consist of mainly Brachys or Pokies
> 
> ...


:no1: :no1: :no1:


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I wouldnt really classify it as a 'craze' seeing as how they have been around for some years now.
> some people have a prefence for 'red', some 'black' and, yes, some 'blue'....blue 'craze', as you so missguidedly put it, has been around since the introduction of H.lividum into the hobby quite some years ago now.
> It's no different to those that prefer new world over old...or whose collections consist of mainly Brachys or Pokies
> 
> ...


Sorry Steve.... have I missed something here?
-P


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Paul c 1 said:


> Sorry Steve.... have I missed something here?
> -P


i guess i am the only one to have read the complete thread :whistling2:


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> i guess i am the only one to have read the complete thread :whistling2:


 
I've read the thread....
-P


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Paul c 1 said:


> I've read the thread....
> -P


Hes a jedi of course hes read it :no1:


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Hes a jedi of course hes read it :no1:


That's right LOL
-P


----------



## spidersteve (Jan 25, 2010)

garlicpickle said:


> best invert section quote of the week :2thumb:


Why thank you Lisa :no1::lol2:


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

like i said before

'same circus....different clowns'


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> like i said before
> 
> 'same circus....different clowns'


:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> like i said before
> 
> 'same circus....different clowns'


 
And by that you mean what Steve?
-P


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

That this is the same old story that's been around since T forums have been in existance....before that it was 'letters to the editor'

Seen it all before

Next you'll be saying that if they dont give up metallica they will go to hell....in 25 years i've heard it all before.....my T-Shirt is that old i can't even wear it anymore :lol2:


----------



## spidersteve (Jan 25, 2010)

I thought it was more like "If you don't buy P metallica you'll go to hell" shouted at you by father jack hackett after a toilet duck binge.


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> That this is the same old story that's been around since T forums have been in existance....before that it was 'letters to the editor'
> 
> Seen it all before
> 
> Next you'll be saying that if they dont give up metallica they will go to hell....in 25 years i've heard it all before.....my T-Shirt is that old i can't even wear it anymore :lol2:


Merely nothing more than personal opinion put across with no mallice,... surely we're aloud to express that on here? .... if we all liked the same things and agreed on the same discussion points I imagine it would become very stale.:smile:
-P


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Paul c 1 said:


> Merely nothing more than personal opinion put across with no mallice,... surely we're aloud to express that on here? .... if we all liked the same things and agreed on the same discussion points I imagine it would become very stale.:smile:
> -P


Also the hobby would just involve the same Ts over and over again lol.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm sure the terms 'moron', 'idiots' and 'fools' have been applied to people that buy P.metallica in this thread

and, again before any incorrect assumptions are drawn, i'm not pointing the finger at you :2thumb:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I'm sure the terms 'moron', 'idiots' and 'fools' have been applied to people that buy P.metallica in this thread/
> 
> 
> > My MIssus tells me that all the time.
> ...


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Lucky Eddie said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure the terms 'moron', 'idiots' and 'fools' have been applied to people that buy P.metallica in this thread/
> ...


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Lucky Eddie said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure the terms 'moron', 'idiots' and 'fools' have been applied to people that buy P.metallica in this thread/
> ...


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Also the hobby would just involve the same Ts over and over again lol.


It certainly would.



[email protected] said:


> I'm sure the terms 'moron', 'idiots' and 'fools' have been applied to people that buy P.metallica in this thread
> 
> and, again before any incorrect assumptions are drawn, i'm not pointing the finger at you :2thumb:


That's cool.... tbh i'd read the thread but didn't see that terminology used, but if that's the case then that's wrong. I'm quite opinionated but don't have time for rudeness.
-P


----------



## spidersteve (Jan 25, 2010)

I reckon I was pretty much on the money with my comments.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

spidersteve said:


> I reckon I was pretty much on the money with my comments.


meaning?


----------



## spidersteve (Jan 25, 2010)

Originally Posted by *spidersteve*  
_Theres plenty of rare spiders that could be bred into the hobby, I'd be far more interested in P smithi than metallica anyday. Morons will pay £80 for a sling, realise its male, then try to sell it as unsexed to recoup lost funds. Or just for the chance to say "I have a P metallica" Its that kind of mentality that helps to keep the price up. There are loads of blue spiders out there, probably many more to be discovered. So why all the fuss over this one? Yes its blue. yes its rare (not in europe) £60/70 a pop for a sling. To be honest they arent even that nice looking, not until its been photoshopped anyway. If idiots keep paying it, then theyll keep charging it. Best of luck if you try breeding them, I wouldnt even sell any slings if I bred them...grow the lot on and start a colony. I'd sell the ones I didnt want which wouldnt be many and concentrate on that species entirely. Wouldnt even think about the money, not important to me. If I was solely thinking of money and selling them then I would feel like I had missed the point somewhere.

_


Paul c 1 said:


> Well done!.... I couldn't of said it better myself.
> -P


Its nice to see that the context of the sentence hasnt been manipulated in any way.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

spidersteve said:


> Originally Posted by *spidersteve* [URL=http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/images/buttons/viewpost.gif]image[/URL]
> _Theres plenty of rare spiders that could be bred into the hobby, I'd be far more interested in P smithi than metallica anyday. Morons will pay £80 for a sling, realise its male, then try to sell it as unsexed to recoup lost funds. Or just for the chance to say "I have a P metallica" Its that kind of mentality that helps to keep the price up. There are loads of blue spiders out there, probably many more to be discovered. So why all the fuss over this one? Yes its blue. yes its rare (not in europe) £60/70 a pop for a sling. To be honest they arent even that nice looking, not until its been photoshopped anyway. If idiots keep paying it, then theyll keep charging it. Best of luck if you try breeding them, I wouldnt even sell any slings if I bred them...grow the lot on and start a colony. I'd sell the ones I didnt want which wouldnt be many and concentrate on that species entirely. Wouldnt even think about the money, not important to me. If I was solely thinking of money and selling them then I would feel like I had missed the point somewhere.
> 
> _
> ...


nice to see you stand by your ignorant comments :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

spidersteve said:


> Originally Posted by *spidersteve* [URL=http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/images/buttons/viewpost.gif]image[/URL]
> _Theres plenty of rare spiders that could be bred into the hobby, I'd be far more interested in P smithi than metallica anyday. Morons will pay £80 for a sling, realise its male, then try to sell it as unsexed to recoup lost funds. Or just for the chance to say "I have a P metallica" Its that kind of mentality that helps to keep the price up. There are loads of blue spiders out there, probably many more to be discovered. So why all the fuss over this one? Yes its blue. yes its rare (not in europe) £60/70 a pop for a sling. To be honest they arent even that nice looking, not until its been photoshopped anyway. If idiots keep paying it, then theyll keep charging it. Best of luck if you try breeding them, I wouldnt even sell any slings if I bred them...grow the lot on and start a colony. I'd sell the ones I didnt want which wouldnt be many and concentrate on that species entirely. Wouldnt even think about the money, not important to me. If I was solely thinking of money and selling them then I would feel like I had missed the point somewhere.
> 
> _
> ...


Might aswell blow your own trumpet if nobody else will, and to be honest, if i could blow my own trumpet i probably wouldnt even leave the house :lol2:


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Nick Masson said:


> Might aswell blow your own trumpet if nobody else will, and to be honest, if i could blow my own trumpet i probably wouldnt even leave the house :lol2:


 Classic!
-P


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

Paul c 1 said:


> Classic!
> -P


:lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## spidersteve (Jan 25, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> nice to see you stand by your ignorant comments :2thumb::lol2:


Yeah I do, To you they may be ignorant. To me it's just what I think and I couldnt really give a monkeys chuff whether you agreed with me or not.


----------



## spidersteve (Jan 25, 2010)

Nick Masson said:


> Might aswell blow your own trumpet if nobody else will, and to be honest, if i could blow my own trumpet i probably wouldnt even leave the house :lol2:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

spidersteve said:


> Yeah I do, To you they may be ignorant. To me it's just what I think and I couldnt really give a monkeys chuff whether you agreed with me or not.


you are too funny :lol2:


----------



## spidersteve (Jan 25, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> you are too funny :lol2:


Glad I'm entertaining.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

spidersteve said:


> Glad I'm entertaining.


extremely :2thumb:


----------



## spidersteve (Jan 25, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> extremely :2thumb:


I don't see how, Just my opinion. I'm entitled to that.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I don't have time to wade through this thread, so I'll close it since the last few pages seem to be people getting personal over differences in opinion.


----------

